
No death and an enhanced life: Is the future transhuman? - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/06/no-death-and-an-enhanced-life-is-the-future-transhuman
======
AndrewKemendo
I notice when discussing this topic, irrespective of pro or against, the image
people have in their minds is some form of science fiction version. Whether it
be the Borg or the Matrix or otherwise, it's immediately that.

I'd propose however that instead of imagining that in comparison to the human
of today, compare the most technologically integrated common human of today to
what we know of cro-magnon [1], the closest anatomical modern human.

Compared to Cro-Magnon we today are transhumanists. Our technology of polymer
based footwear and textiles, hormone pills that prevent pregnancy,
vaccines/prophylactics that let us go places outside of our territories
without dying or becoming sick, hybridized foods, contact lenses or glasses,
artificial hips/shoulders/knees, other permanent medical devices like IUD's,
teeth braces and retainers etc...

Not to mention all the "add-ons" of our cellphones, watches, and the
associated support.

So is it that crazy that we will continue progress in integrating engineering
with biology to the point where humans of 1000 years are practically distinct
from humans in 2018?

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cro-
Magnon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cro-Magnon)

